# WLAN Karte austauschen Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 gegen eine bessere



## bikerboy-86 (17. Dezember 2018)

*WLAN Karte austauschen Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 gegen eine bessere*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe in meinem Laptop eine Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 verbaut.
Jetzt würde ich gerne was besseres einbauen die eine bessere Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit hat.

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Auf was muss ich achten, besonders bei der form?

Könnte ich es einfach durch eine Intel® Wireless-AC 9560 ersetzen?

Da ich mich nicht sehr gut auskenne bitte ich um eure Hilfe.


----------



## DOcean (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WLAN Karte austauschen Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 gegen eine bessere*

das wird wahrscheinlich nichts werden...

Grundsätzlich kann man die Karten tauschen, aber besseres WLAN würde ich mir davon nicht erwarten

z.B. kannst du nicht von einem nur 2,4Ghz Modul, zu einem 2,4/5 Ghz Modul wechseln da dafür die passende Antenne fehlt...


----------



## bikerboy-86 (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WLAN Karte austauschen Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 gegen eine bessere*

habe gedacht der AC 3160 ist auch ein 2,4/5 Ghz Modul

https://ark.intel.com/de/compare/59474,94150,75442,99446


----------



## DOcean (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WLAN Karte austauschen Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 gegen eine bessere*

das schon aber einmal 1x1 und einmal 2x2 Antenne, wo sollen die denn herkommen?

das Mainbaord Format passt btw auch nicht


----------



## bikerboy-86 (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WLAN Karte austauschen Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 gegen eine bessere*

ok vielen dank für die Info.


----------



## iTzZent (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WLAN Karte austauschen Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 gegen eine bessere*

Das ist Quatsch. Die Wireless-AC 3160 hat genauso 2 Antennenanschlüsse wie z.B. eine Wireless-AC 9260. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bezeichnungen 1x1 und 2x2 beziehen sich auf die internen TX/RX Streams (MIMO). Es kann halt nur ein Signal verarbeitet werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst natürliuch eine andere Wlan Karte verbauen, aber keine Wireless-AC 9560. Die funktioniert nur mit Coffee Lake CPU´s, da es sich um ein Zusatzmodul auf M.2 CNVio Basis handelt. Wenn dann musst du dich nach einer Wireless-AC 9260 oder der baugleichen Qualcomm Killer Wireless-AC 1550 umschauen.

Um welches Notebook geht es denn ? Denn bei Lenovo, HP und z.B. Dell gibt es gerne mal eine Whitelist im UEFI/Bios, welche nur vom Hersteller vorgesehene Komponenten zulässt.


----------



## DOcean (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WLAN Karte austauschen Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 gegen eine bessere*

aha ok wieder was gelernt 

aber da Schnittstellen "Problem" bleibt...


----------



## iTzZent (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WLAN Karte austauschen Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 gegen eine bessere*

Ein Problem ist das nicht. Entweder er hat nun ne Mini-PCIe Karte (HMC) oder ne M.2 2230 Karte (M.2).

Zu erkennen sind die beiden Formate bereits im verbauten Zustand... HMC wird oben links oder rechts verschraubt, M.2 immer mittig.


----------

